# Will Lightroom Make use of Graphic Processor in the Future?



## dj_paige (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess I am asking for an educated guess here. I have heard that CS5 now uses the power of your Graphics Processor, and I am wondering if other Adobe products, specifically Lightroom, will move in that direction in the future. 

I plan on getting a new computer soon, so it makes a difference on how much money I spend on a graphics card. Thank you! :hail:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 14, 2010)

Paige, reading between the lines of other conversations, I don't believe that this is a near-term priority. Not saying it won't eventually happen, but I don't think it'll be while your new PC is 'state of the art'.  I really don't think it'll happen in the 4.x cycle, at least.
No factual evidence or hard statements to support that, just my general impression.


----------



## dj_paige (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, Brad. I guess I can save a few dollars on a graphics card for now. (Easy to upgrade if Lightroom does at some point make use of the GPU)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 15, 2010)

My thoughts exactly......
And GPU bang for buck ratio will continue to improve in the meanwhile.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll second that.


----------

